# StP family IDs - Sock Monkeys!



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

_@RovingAnarchist 
_
Is a genius! Listen to this idea!!! Wow...just wow...

As everyone knows, I have a sock monkey project and Roving Anarchist just came up with a genius plan.

We're all, one, awesome family here and so how about we show our united awesome ness?

For those that would like one...how about a tiny sock monkey/ugly doll for your backpack, or to sit on your dash, those who rubber tramp?

As Roving Anarchist said...when we see a tiny sock monkey/ugly doll, we can automatically know that we're seeing an StP family member and introduce ourselves to one another.

I'm a Freegan and a recycler...so the monkey/dolls will be made from used socks and will be free to whoever wants one.

Anyone game?


----------



## Mankini

Yeah. Have you seen the ''Screaming Monkey FlingShot" toy? What if you could somehow modify them with a slingshot band or attach a squeak mechanism?


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Ha ha...yeah, but my sewing skills are abysmal...as you've seen by Sam.

They'll be basic...real basic. Ha ha!


----------



## RovingAnarchist

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> I'm a Freegan and a recycler...so the monkey/dolls will be made from used socks and will be free to whoever wants one.
> 
> Anyone game?


I'm both a recycler and a craft junkie. I'll do my part in the making of the STP monkeys! I feel like they ought to have a little something extra that makes them uniquely STP. There are already a lot of sock monkeys in the world. What if we put the little STP planet logo (up top in the left hand corner by the Home tab) on there to differentiate ourselves?


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

If @Matt Derrick will let us use them...


----------



## RovingAnarchist

I can't imagine that he'd object... (plus if i'm not mistaken as long as we don't sell anything, it falls under fair use.)


----------



## Kim Chee

Postage costs (unless face to face transaction).

Also, do you have the time to crank out sock monkeys? I think they might be popular. Wouldn't you like a couple dollahs?

And...if I happen upon a big box of sox can I send them to you?


----------



## Odin

Sounds like a cool idea. I already have a mighty mini mole and Grue/Domo that will take up residence in my pack.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

RovingAnarchist said:


> I can't imagine that he'd object... (plus if i'm not mistaken as long as we don't sell anything, it falls under fair use.)


I don't plan to sell them, ever. 

The logo'd ones are just for the StP family.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

7xMichael said:


> Postage costs (unless face to face transaction).
> 
> Also, do you have the time to crank out sock monkeys? I think they might be popular. Wouldn't you like a couple dollahs?
> 
> And...if I happen upon a big box of sox can I send them to you?




The monkeys/ugly dolls will be very small...not Sam's size...so they can be ziptied, sewn, stapled, whatever to backpacks.

Shipping will be negligible, as only StP family members will get them.

As for socks...absolutely... I'll always take anything I can reuse.


----------



## Kim Chee

If you happen upon a nice quantity of clean, dry socks send them to @Andrea Van Scoyoc

I have a few nice socks in wool and was recently thinking about replacing them with new ones as they have gotten a little thin. I'll send you a pm and see if they are something you can use.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Art101

Sign me up for one and will send you some of my mismatches lol,I have a few.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Art101 said:


> Sign me up for one and will send you some of my mismatches lol,I have a few.


You got it! Fabulous!


----------



## Kim Chee

Art101 said:


> Sign me up for one and will send you some of my mismatches lol,I have a few.



The asker gives!

I'm excited about the possibility that my footbuddysockythings might soon be tramping around the country and beyond.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Yep...thanks, so much @7xMichael!!!


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Haha, I love it! I totally want one of these and will help donate socks and whatnot as needed.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Great! I'll take all the socks I can get!


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Where should we send these woolen foot casings?


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

I'll send you my address.


----------



## RovingAnarchist

Andrea, could you post a pic of your monkeys so mine will match? If we're aiming for sock monkey as STP ID, some similarity might help!


----------



## Matt Derrick

@Andrea Van Scoyoc of course you can use anything from StP you like, I've borrowed most of it from other sources, so it would be weird to say no!

i agree that the stp logo or letters should be on them somewhere to remove all doubt when seen! 

i really need to come up with a stp logo...


----------



## Tude

SOCK WOOOOMAN!!!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

RovingAnarchist said:


> Andrea, could you post a pic of your monkeys so mine will match? If we're aiming for sock monkey as STP ID, some similarity might help!


Actually...do you think they should match?

I don't.

We're all different and misfits, so shouldn't our monkeys be too?

I figure we'll just identify each other by the StP logo.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Matt Derrick said:


> @Andrea Van Scoyoc of course you can use anything from StP you like, I've borrowed most of it from other sources, so it would be weird to say no!
> 
> i agree that the stp logo or letters should be on them somewhere to remove all doubt when seen! [emoji14]
> 
> i really need to come up with a stp logo...


Thanks, Matt!!! I'm really excited about this and can't wait to get started. 

I just have to get more socks... been coming my drawers and I'm out.

Darn my anti-hoarding, sometimes.

[emoji12]


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Tude said:


> SOCK WOOOOMAN!!!


Hear me...I don't know...what would a sock monkey queen do?

Tarzan yell - taken (twice... Ron Ely and Carol Burnett) [emoji87]


----------



## Brother X

Sign me up. Private message me when you need an addy. I'll be at the flea market tomorrow so I'll keep my eyes open for socks. Also, I have a friend who works at the Goodwill warehouse, so I'll ask him to put socks on his radar.


----------



## RovingAnarchist

Andrea, You're totally right on the matching issue. I hadn't thought of it that way. 

@MattDerrick, have you thought of perhaps asking the super creative members here to contribute a proper STP logo? (Hint hint to anyone reading this with drawing skills!)

I'm going to do up a trial monkey and maybe a couple patches today... Will post pics when I'm done.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

RovingAnarchist said:


> Andrea, You're totally right on the matching issue. I hadn't thought of it that way.
> 
> @MattDerrick, have you thought of perhaps asking the super creative members here to contribute a proper STP logo? (Hint hint to anyone reading this with drawing skills!)
> 
> I'm going to do up a trial monkey and maybe a couple patches today... Will post pics when I'm done.




Awesome! You've seen Sam? Think, mine will look like him, but smaller.

I might also make just Ugly Sam Dolls (my new creative project for things that aren't sock monkeys, but are still primitive and ugly) depending on what I have, sock wise...which I don't think will be a problem. Ha ha!

All of them for StP family will have the logo on the butt. 

Not sure if it will be a patch, or embroidered on.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Brother X said:


> Sign me up. Private message me when you need an addy. I'll be at the flea market tomorrow so I'll keep my eyes open for socks. Also, I have a friend who works at the Goodwill warehouse, so I'll ask him to put socks on his radar.


Will do!

Thanks!

[emoji205]


----------



## Kal

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Kal said:


> Awesome!!!!!!


Thanks!!! [emoji205]


----------



## RovingAnarchist

My first attempt at an STP sock monkey. (Be kind! It's also my first ever sock monkey!) Needs a little work, but I think the bones are pretty good.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

First StP Ugly Sam Doll complete!

I got carried away and made this one bigger than I plan to make all others, (he's as big as sock monkey Sam) so not sure who this one would be best suited to.

It'll take up room...not a lot...

The next one I make will be much smaller.

Has the StP logo on the butt. 

Anyone want him?


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

RovingAnarchist said:


> View attachment 24195
> 
> My first attempt at an STP sock monkey. (Be kind! It's also my first ever sock monkey!) Needs a little work, but I think the bones are pretty good.


OMG...I love it!!!!

Just posted pics of my first StP Ugly Sam Doll...which I'm making until socks come in.

I think yours is awesome!!!!

[emoji111] [emoji205] [emoji41]


----------



## RovingAnarchist

Ugly Sam is awesome! He's so punk! 

Sock monkey already spoken for- ATX is at my place now. He'll be taking the monkey when he moves on. If anybody else wants one, speak up!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

RovingAnarchist said:


> Ugly Sam is awesome! He's so punk!
> 
> Sock monkey already spoken for- ATX is at my place now. He'll be taking the monkey when he moves on. If anybody else wants one, speak up!


Yes!!! So cool!!!!


----------



## Kal

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> First StP Ugly Sam Doll complete!
> 
> I got carried away and made this one bigger than I plan to make all others, (he's as big as sock monkey Sam) so not sure who this one would be best suited to.
> 
> It'll take up room...not a lot...
> 
> The next one I make will be much smaller.
> 
> Has the StP logo on the butt.
> 
> Anyone want him?
> 
> View attachment 24196
> 
> 
> View attachment 24197


 Awesome. I will take him.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

He's yours, Kal!!!


----------



## Jaguwar

Ok about the socks, does material or anything like that matter? How about holes, think you can just patch them up? I've never made sock puppets, I'd have no idea where to even start. 

OH! This might be a little more advanced an idea, but how about if those who wanted one sent their (cleaned) old socks with holes to you. You patch the holes any way that seems appropriate, and make some of the patched bits a feature of the monkey. Does that make sense? The end result would be a bit "crusty punk" itself. 

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Socks need to be cotton or wool.

I'm making standard sock monkeys and ugly dolls with the StP logo.

I don't mind patching socks...but then the patched socks will become a sock monkey.


----------



## Tude

Oh woman @Andrea Van Scoyoc you are sooo cool. And um I needa sock - and I also have socks to send for your most awesome sock to Kal this weekend!!!!! I'll trade ya a homemade blueberry jelly and PB for a sock.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Tude said:


> Oh woman @Andrea Van Scoyoc you are sooo cool. And um I needa sock - and I also have socks to send for your most awesome sock to Kal this weekend!!!!! I'll trade ya a homemade blueberry jelly and PB for a sock.


Of course you're getting a sock monkey. You have my addy, so, send socks whenever you can!


----------



## Tude

Socky wooooman - I had issues getting my PB&J to Kal but I had a tracking number on it and they reprimanded me on my corrected address  even though my local post office approved it. So I hope you have tracking number ?? He needs the traveling sock monkey. hehe


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Tude said:


> Socky wooooman - I had issues getting my PB&J to Kal but I had a tracking number on it and they reprimanded me on my corrected address  even though my local post office approved it. So I hope you have tracking number ?? He needs the traveling sock monkey. hehe


Mine accepted it too and yes, I have a tracking number.

They better not lose @Kal sock monkey!!!


----------



## Tude

I called them and that's when they stated I had wrong addy (really?) but they had the box and I had to send him walking (not a short walk I guess) back to post office for freaking PB&J hehe. He'll chime in later this afternoon our time  Did you post on fb the sock monkey you sent him?


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Wow...I went by your addy you gave me, so I really hope they get it together. 

Mine shows "in transit" so...

(Fingers crossed)

Kal was one of the first to see the Ugly Sam Doll I made, when I posted a pic here on this thread.

Kal stepped right up and said he wanted him.

Kal's is special, because as I said in my Facebook post, I'm not making any more Ugly Sam StP Dolls.

From here on out (whenever I get socks...haven't been able to yard sale due to the rain) I'll be making sock monkeys, only.

So, Kal, will be getting the one and only, Ugly Sam Doll with the StP logo on the butt.


----------



## Kal

Awesome!!!!!! I got the p&j and then some. Jelly was really good. Now all I need is Sam.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Kal said:


> Awesome!!!!!! I got the p&j and then some. Jelly was really good. Now all I need is Sam.


Your Sam is on his way to you! 

Last time I checked tracking, he's in transit.

[emoji41]


----------



## Durp

Wow haha this is the silliest most awsome thing haha! Love it! How do I get an stp monkey? Pirate monkey rrrrrrr!!!!!!! 3 weeks until operation freedom (aka stash my truck and trailer to hopefully not die squat sailing around puget sound)


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

JimH1991 said:


> Wow haha this is the silliest most awsome thing haha! Love it! How do I get an stp monkey? Pirate monkey rrrrrrr!!!!!!! 3 weeks until operation freedom (aka stash my truck and trailer to hopefully not die squat sailing around puget sound)


As soon as I get socks, I'll start sending them out to whoever wants them.

I'll post about it as a reminder.

Thankee for the interest.


----------



## shabti

I like this idea.


----------



## milkhauler

[emoji317] 

Sent From The Future


----------



## NatashaVelvet

This is awesome!
I definitely want one! 
I do a lot of screen printing and if that seems useful in any way I'd love to help!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

NatashaVelvet said:


> This is awesome!
> I definitely want one!
> I do a lot of screen printing and if that seems useful in any way I'd love to help!




No problem.

Thanks!


----------

